# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Custom Route Map - Best Method?

## Micron

Did not find anything here that provided the info sought, but apologize in advance if there is already a thread for this. I want to create a route map so that I have a good idea of the route, order and total distance involved. It would be even better if whatever application I use could provide approximate distances between points of interest as well. So I came to RTA after a frustrating attempt to create a route with either Google maps or Google Earth. I was wondering what is the best method for using Advanced Maps in RTA for a round trip, or is it not something that can provide what I'm trying to create?

For example, should I create a start point and end point (furthest SW point) and fill in the POI somehow, then create another pair of start-end points (from furthest to home) and add the POI again? My concern here is that I'll have another frustrating exercise if I don't get some advice first. I should have researched GM before I tried that. If you're interested, here's the shortcomings I found:

The max number of POI you can put into GM is 10. After that, you have to create layers, which are a pain in the butt to try to connect. It was great that I could import my spreadsheet with states, cities and attractions but the geographical locations were not always accurate and it cannot deal with merged cells.
Thanks.

----------


## Southwest Dave

Hi and welcome to RTA !

If you scroll down the map page you will see the different methods of creating a map described.  For guiding your route to points of interest you first create 'Custom places' that can be added. [See 'To create a route with Waypoints'  down the page]   To get an idea of distance there is a 'Draw Circles' prompt where you can choose a different radius to get and idea of distances through your trip.

Personally speaking, When creating routes with a number of Custom places, I think that creating a few Maps [even daily] is actually easier than trying to get everything on one.  I also think it's easiest to start with a simple Map as more of an exercise as it's quite straight forward once you have been 'hands on' and completed a couple.

If you are still unsure or have more questions, post here again and Admin will be along who will have more experience than me.

Dave.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> The max number of POI you can put into GM is 10. .


  That is essentially the same with RTA's Custom Maps.  It doesn't do everything that every might want in a mapping program.  Generally, if you want a really custom application you have to build one.

Here is a thread that discusses ways that other RTA members have used the mapping program.


And here is a thread that I created, to *address some of the shortcomings* of this mapping program.

Mark

----------


## Micron

Kind of embarrassing to admit that after I posted, I scrolled down to see some info and that there is a 10 point limit. The suggestion to have 'daily' maps is not a bad one, but I was hoping to create a map that would contain the entire route so that I have the total distance (ignoring possible deviations from the planned route) as well as an overall picture of how the entire route looks. I will have to explore the link posted by Adam85.
Thanks to all who replied.

----------


## cmtrivi71

best app I have found so far is Roadtrippers . IT has everything I have thought of even more, can add as many point of interest, different route options, distance and time between each.

It is an awesome app..

----------

